# Found in central Texas Lake



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Can anyone ID this plant for me. I found it in a Lake near Austin TX. I love the way it looks and it has I nice red color.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a Potamogeton to me.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/potspp.html

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=PODI


----------

